# Pimp Van



## EBorraga (Jul 14, 2010)

You guys saw the pics of my brother's pimp van. Well here's a few more detailed pics as some wanted. I welded on the dang hood scoop for about 2 hours today. If it wasn't hot enough already, add some more heat from the mig. Getting close to the paint stage. Also the tank in the back is for the airride. The brackets were cut on a water jet by a friend of mine.


----------



## hiharry626 (Jul 14, 2010)

wooooo clean ride.. really like the interior and the sound system


----------



## workinforwood (Jul 14, 2010)

Wow...so what's your brother smokin?:biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 14, 2010)

Cool van Ernie. Precious has a pretty smile too.


----------



## EBorraga (Jul 14, 2010)

Marlboro's Jeff. Got a lot of hours put into this damn van. Started out just lowering it. Then progressed to cutting the back half out and installing airride. Cut the wheel wells out in the front to fit 22's under it. Also made custom wheel tubs for the rear. The tailgate has been is total custom with Caddy tailights. Took the 4 cylinder engine out. Swapped it with a 3.3l and added a turbo to it. That's the intercooler you see in the grill. The wood dash came out of some van we found in the junk yard. The speaker box, and T.V. mount in the roof were all custom fiberglass job. Not bad for a couple of Hellraiser's. Would of been done 6 months ago, but had my transplant. Just now getting back to finishing it.


----------



## EBorraga (Jul 14, 2010)

dalecamino said:


> Cool van Ernie. Precious has a pretty smile too.


 
Chuck, that's my niece I was telling you about. That's Bones with her in the pic.


----------



## RAdams (Jul 14, 2010)

That thing is cool as a fan. 


You gonna turn some custom stuff for the interior? guage panel bezels, stereo knobs, etc. etc. A person could get pretty funky with a woodlathe and a van like that! Scores big points with the judges!


----------



## EBorraga (Jul 14, 2010)

Ron prob no turning for the interior. Stereo is all touch screen, gauge bezels are on the door pillar. everything is push button. Only stuff that's planned to do from here is finish the hood scoop, shave the door handles, and paint it.


----------



## bkersten (Jul 14, 2010)

Wow, just think, when redistribution gets into full swing, we all will get to drive it for a half day and pass it to the next IAP town from coast to coast :biggrin: .


----------



## boxerman (Jul 14, 2010)

Looking good can't wait to see it finish.


----------



## EBorraga (Jul 14, 2010)

Well gotta get it painted soon. Some big Lowrider show in Daytona that he's going to. Told him to trailer it, would hate to break down on a 900 mile trip one way, in that thing.


----------



## RAdams (Jul 15, 2010)

Shaved door handles?! That is a sweet ass mod in my opinion... Remote keyless, or foot latch? or both? man what a cool ride. Forget the airplane, you should drive that thing to Oklahoma for a visit! We would get all the neighbors looking when we pull up at Roy's house! Bump some old school DJ Magic Mike, or maybe the DB Drag competition CD! YEAH that will get those voice coils pumping!!


what kind of paint job? 

inside peanut butter

outside jelly!!!

You got the peanut butter pretty much finished judging from the pics, so now you just gotta throw the candy at it and see what sticks!! Some sweet racing stripes or old school Aztlan (sp) pinstripes?? A couple dozen coats of clear... sick sick stuff! I cant wait to see the pics of the finished ride! 


PS... is that you in the pics working? If so, you got more ink than me man...


----------



## EBorraga (Jul 15, 2010)

Not me in the pic. My brother Brad. Door handles will be remote, with a safety swith installed under the rocker panel. Pretty easy Mod. Body work is the longest part. Tryed to talk him into making the doors suicide. As for the color, it's probably going to be a really deep Candy Red. His best friend does some really sick pinstriping.


----------



## glycerine (Jul 15, 2010)

Is the tank in the back for air shocks?  Please tell me it's not NOS!


----------



## Steve Busey (Jul 15, 2010)

Wow - crank up those speakers - I have a feeling I could hear them back here in Georgia!


----------



## EBorraga (Jul 15, 2010)

The tank in the back, is for Airbags on the airride. That's the chrome compressor attached to it. This van doesn't need NOS. It's got a 15lb. turbo on it. As for the stereo, it rattles the windows in the neighborhood.


----------



## RAdams (Jul 15, 2010)

Do you know how many DB's it pushes? I think i ,ight save up for another system. I miss knocking pictures off of peoples walls!


----------



## RAdams (Jul 15, 2010)

Is that a wood grain Grant up front??? Sure looks like it from the one pic i can see of it from the back. Down here, that is the very first Mod people do to their lo-lo's. What is funny is the removal of the airbag will usually pretty much pay for the new wheel. Those things are worth alot of money!!


----------



## EBorraga (Jul 15, 2010)

Wood Grain Grant. Got it from work. Fits the woodgrain dash and door panels. Only thing about taking the airbag out, is don't tell the insurance co. Dang insurance goes up cause it's not safe anymore. Have no clue on DB's. Hurts my ears halfway turned up.


----------



## RAdams (Jul 15, 2010)

that is definately a pimpin van! Mopar too, so that is the double threat for me. Even though, I prefer the old school 84's instead of the giant wheels. Is there a brake upgrade? All that rolling mass is hard to stop!


----------



## EBorraga (Jul 15, 2010)

Ron, It has a Wildwood brake upgrade in the front. 4 caliper pistons and bigger rotors that are slotted and vented. Nothing done to the rear. Who needs back brake anyway. It also has Strange axles in the front. Broke about 3 axles when we first put the motor in. 320hp Front wheel drive. Got tons of money in it. Good thing he knows a Gearhead!!


----------



## greggas (Jul 15, 2010)

is the pressure pot in the back for casting ?


----------

